# Aloe - definite benefits for some IBS sufferers



## Moonraker (Feb 8, 2012)

IBS is such a distressing condition - but many sufferers who have tried Aloe Vera drinking gel definitely get some benefit. The taste takes some getting used to, but it really does seem to settle down inflammation in the gut.A couple of friends have tried it - and they found it was absolutely amazing at helping to get their IBS under control. By all means get in touch if you would like details of what worked for them and what didn't - there are so many different types of aloe drinks and some are much better than others. I'm surprised more sufferers don't know about thisHope this helpsAnton


----------



## Moonraker (Feb 8, 2012)

435 people saw this and only a very few wanted to find out more. Interesting! Meanwhile my gut thanks me for my daily aloe


----------

